# What was your longest gestation?



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

My girlfriend is quickly approaching 42w and I'm curious how long other women have gone. What's the longest you carried a child and did you finally induce?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

43 weeks 5 days. Did not induce. Yes, I'm sure of my dates









He wasn't at all overdone. TONS of vernix.

IMO would have had significant problems if kicked out sooner.

-Angela


----------



## paintedbison (Dec 10, 2007)

My longest was my first pregnancy... 41 and 3. Didn't induce. I'm curious to know if others longest gestations were their first pregnancies or a later one.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedbison* 
I'm curious to know if others longest gestations were their first pregnancies or a later one.

dd (first baby) was 41 weeks 2 days

thought sure the next would be shorter...









ds (second baby) 43 weeks 5 days. Sigh.

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I've never had a super long gestation, but my first was 38 weeks 3 days and my second was 40 weeks exactly. It was so frustrating going longer with the second because I expected him to come early.

At this rate ds3 or dd3 will be born at 42 weeks on his big brother's birthday!


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

Here's a little factoid for you:
The man who developed the 40 weeks gestation theory was Dr. Franz Carl Naegele. He died in the late 1800s. In 1990 Harvard did a study on the average gestation of women and found that 41w1d was the average (this was without induction, obviously).


----------



## MamaMandaJ (Mar 29, 2008)

I delivered my first baby at 42 weeks exactly, (Plenty of vernix) and my second baby came at 43 w 3 days.(hands and feet a little dry...but not much)

I am currently due with my 3rd tomorrow, so I know it won't be an early baby. I had home waterbirths with my first 2, and was in agreement with my midwife that I should not be induced. I have a new midwife this time around that I fear will push the induction topic, which I will refuse again. No one but DH and I were present the day I conceived, no one knows the exact day this baby "should" come out.


----------



## zensven42 (Oct 26, 2006)

# 1 42 weeks 0 days
# 2 32 weeks 4 days
# 3 42 weeks 3 days
# 4 43 weeks 2 days


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

My first went to almost 43 weeks.


----------



## amymaew (Apr 25, 2007)

#1 was induced at 42 weeks (OB, I didn't know anything)
#3 was induced at 42w3d (there was a bunch of reasons)


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

My longest was my third, exactly 42 wks. Not induced.


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Longest was my last, 42 weeks, 4 days. Went in to get my membranes stripped (terrified of having to go to the hospital) but was already in labor.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Mine was #3 - 42w3d. Not induced, I went to an appt. that morning & found out I was dilated to 5 cm already. I was having painless contractions the night before, didn't think I was in labor.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

DS1: 40w0d, induced due to me not knowing any better and the doctor's "strong suggestion" (







: )
DS2: 41w0d, not induced, SROM
DD2 (my 3rd birth): 36w0d

So, 41 weeks is my record, and the baby's water broke 2 days before he was born. I'm quite sure DS1 would have gone to 42 weeks though--he looked far more preterm than my 36 weeker when he was born. And I was sure about all of my dates--by LMP, all of those weeks should have 1-2 weeks added on and so my gestations were actually the ovulation date + 2 weeks (I usually O on day 21+ each cycle).


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

42w0d - I did induce since his placenta had been calcifying and breaking down since at least 37 weeks. (I had extra NST/BPP so I could go as long as possible). Even the induction was super slow - but he had signs of post-maturity so I'm glad we got him out. My second child was 41w0d, went into labor on my own, and no post-maturity signs at all.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

#1 - 42 weeks exactly - tried to induce naturally and didn't work
#2 - 42 weeks exactly - did not induce
#3 - 42 weeks 2 days - AROM to induce
#4 - 41 weeks 6 days - Castor oil induction
#5 - 42 weeks 2 days - Tried to induce and didn't work (was covered in vernix)
#6 - 42 weeks 5 days - no induction
#7 - 42 weeks 2 days - no induction

Most of my babies have been born with long nails and pealing skin. But I have always had plenty of fluid except with my first. All of my placentas were calcified, but they are always HUGE so there was plenty of space that was not calcified. I was sure of my dates except with #3 and #6. All others I knew without a doubt. Like if it didn't happen the day I said it did, it just did not happen. As it was with #7 we dtd 5 days before o. So if anything I was even later not any earlier.

Now I know, I just take my date of ovulation and add 9 mos.


----------



## alexzanders_mama (May 18, 2006)

DS 41 wks 2 days- went into labor naturally, labor stopped so pit was introduced. The reason my labor stopped was because he had craniosynitosis

DD 39 weeks induction. They thought I was 40 wks 6 days but they were wrong on my dates. Induced because my water was low.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

My first was born at 40 wks and 6 days.
My second was born at 39 wks and 5 days.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

first was 43 and a couple days-no signs of being "overdone" at all, vernix.

second-wasnt sure of dates, and argued down due date after 20week US-likely was 43 weeks and change too-some small signs of lateness, like long nails, wrinkly skin, no vernix.

neither was induced-both were spontanious labors.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

A friend of mine is an only child. He tells me he was four weeks late. He says he was born, large, fat, wrinkly, with long nails and lots of hair. It was in the forties when the timing was not so precise. His father was in the military and missed the birth since he could not wait and had to report for duty.

He said he was in a nice, warm, comfortable place and felt in NO rush to leave.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice* 
A friend of mine is an only child. He tells me he was four weeks late. He says he was born, large, fat, wrinkly, with long nails and lots of hair. It was in the forties when the timing was not so precise. His father was in the military and missed the birth since he could not wait and had to report for duty.

He said he was in a nice, warm, comfortable place and felt in NO rush to leave.

Ha ha, I like that story!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

44 weeks from LMP... My cycles aren't "normal" though and I don't chart so I don't know exactly when she was conceived. According to the ultrasound she was 41.1 weeks and according to one of my midwives who checked her for gestational age at birth she was only 39 to 40 weeks, which is absolutely impossible as that would have meant I got pregnant on the day I saw my midwife for my first prenatal.

My other four babes were 40.5 to 43+ weeks. Only my 43 weeker was induced and only by AROM as I was already dilated to 4 and agreed to induction because of some possible complications they saw on an ultrasound.

I think my babies just like to cook slowly.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

42 weeks with my third and while 42 is on the short side of "long" it certainly felt like forever at the time.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

43 and a half weeks


----------



## rebeccalynn (Jul 21, 2006)

dd1 - 42w1d - was induced b/c of ob but she was not "overdone" and had great stats before induction, wish I had been more educated and had waited a little longer
dd2 - 41w6d - baby went from frank to footling breech at 41w, we & mw decided to seek out an ob and u/s for more info. and possible inversion, it failed probably b/c of location of the placenta and we had a c/s
dd3 - still "baking", but I am glad to have a mw that takes it on a case by case basis and is okay with 42w+ babies when everything is looking good.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

First baby: 44 weeks, spontaneous labour.
Second baby: 43.5 weeks, spontaneous labour.
No problems with either one. I just have ten month pregnancies, that's all.


----------



## MamaMandaJ (Mar 29, 2008)

Yikes. All these 42+ week postings can really make an overdue Mama depressed.
I had 42 and 43.5 week gestations with my first two, but was kinda hoping for a "due date baby" this time.
Sigh.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

dd1: 42w5d
dd2: 41w4d (took homeopathics to try and nudge myself into labor)








We'll see in July for dc3!


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I get longer each time...

Dd1: 39w4d
Ds: 40w2d
Dd2: 41w2d

I am positive of dates on the latter two. The first one, she could have actually been 40w even. Dd1 had a fair amount of vernix, some lanugo. Ds had no lanugo, a bit of vernix. Dd2 had a spot of vernix in the crease between her leg and her groin, and really wrinkled, peeling skin on her hands and feet.

I fully expect to go to 42w if/when I have another one.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

43w1d No induction. Some dry skin on hands and feet, but that may have been because my water had broken 5 days before that.
If I have another I will lie to *everyone* about when I'm due. I hated the pressure from so many people to 'do something', especially when I was confident that she was fine.
My mom went to 42 weeks with both my brother and I. And her mom had her sister at 46 weeks, so it runs in the family.


----------



## Harmon-knee (Jan 31, 2009)

42 weeks. In August. I was miserable.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

40 weeks, exactly. DS1 was born on his due date. DD was 39w5ish days, and ds2 was 36 weeks.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Oh, and my mom says I was a 44 weeker. Poor mom.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
43 weeks 5 days. Did not induce. Yes, I'm sure of my dates









He wasn't at all overdone. TONS of vernix.

IMO would have had significant problems if kicked out sooner.

-Angela

This is what my mom says about me. at 44 weeks, I was only 6lbs8oz. I was not over done, and she was sure of her dates. I was the product of her last, uh, encounter, with my father when they were splitting up, so she knew when it happened.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

DS1 born at 39wks, 1d.
DD born at 40wks, 1d.
DS2 born at 39wks, 2d.

No inductions on any, although w/DS1 I was given pit to "speed things up."


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I was 41 weeks. No induction. He had a lot of meconium in his lungs and wasn't breathing for awhile at birth.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I've never had a super long gestation, but my first was 38 weeks 3 days and my second was 40 weeks exactly. It was so frustrating going longer with the second because I expected him to come early.

This is a tad creepy, but it's the same for me. 38w3d and 40w exactly, #1 and #2 respectively.









I felt just the same. First time, I thought I'd go to at least 41 weeks, so I was kinda shocked by the "early" delivery. Then with #2, I was going crazy by 39 weeks thinking he should have been born already.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

#1: 43 weeks. I have no doubts of the date of conception.
#2: Sooner, I hope. I'll let you know in April.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

DD1 - 37 wks, 7#1, new moon, 33yo (no induction, no idea why so early)
DD2 - 42w5d, 8#13, new moon, 37yo (I thought I'd go early again, so it was frustrating)
DD3 - 43w1d, 7#3, full moon, 42yo

All 3 were born healthy and 'normal' - didn't look early or late.
My mother says I was 3 1/2 weeks late, weighed 6#11. Younger brother was 10 days late.
I have 24-26 day cycles, ovulate around day 5, and I know my conception dates.

If we were to have another baby, I would definitely consider fudging my dates to avoid freak-outs at the end. Our MW is very experienced with 43 week pregnancies, and we live in Texas, where there aren't "rules" about going post-date. But there is always going to be a nay-sayer somewhere.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

My one and only was born sometime during the 42nd week (don't remember what day it was, exactly).


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

DBS was 41 weeks 2 days. Induced. C-section.

DD was 40 weeks 6 days. Strarted labor on my own. Emergency C-section.

My mom was induced with me 4+ weeks late. And I only weighed 6lbs 13 oz!!

My brother was 2 weeks late, also induced. He got stuck, so he was delivered by c-section. He weighed 9lbs even!


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

42 weeks on the nose.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh you lucky mamas who give birth on your due dates!
I'm completely fascinated by the mamas whos gestations get longer and longer as they go. I always assumed it was the opposite. So interesting!


----------

